# An Indonesian believer writes about indigenous worship



## Pergamum (Oct 9, 2011)

Here is an article from a friend:


Magazine Download - Magazine

[since there is not an easy way to link to the one particular article, here is the Volume 67 link and Nunu's article starts on page 18.

Also, here is another friends blog about the group:

Barry Happy Family: Indonesia - A Sobering Privilege


----------

